
UK government kills heart of NPfIT; Future is locally-led - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/public-sector/3238957/government-pulls-plug-on-heart-of-nhs-it-national-programme/?cmpid=sbycombinatorschapman
======
Powerscroft
This programme put back health IT in teh UK by a decade. Instead of promoting
open standards, it pushed closed systems and demanded a rip and replace
approach to existing systems, even when the replacemetn systems were pure
bvapour ware.. The restof world should take note and not repeat this fiasco.

